# Do Mice Have Mites



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello,

As the Titel says. Do mice have mites?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They can -get- mites. But they don't all -have- mites.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You xxx


----------

